

Ask HN: DigitalOcean API from Android - ezequiel-garzon

Greetings! I&#x27;m trying to make DigitalOcean API calls from my Android phone, in particular using Better Terminal Emulator Pro... but this wget does not work with HTTPS. How do you guys go about it? My phone is not rooted, and I prefer to leave it like that.<p>Thanks!<p>PS: Things like this make me really curious about Ubuntu Phone...
======
johns
have you tried curl?

